# Anyone make their own sub rolls?



## Barbarainnc (Jul 31, 2006)

I like the bread at Jersey Mike's, anyone have a recipe similar to it?? Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 2, 2006)

Have you tried one of the copycat sites?  Hopefully someone will have a recipe for you soon.

 Barbara


----------

